# Bildschirm flackert



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Hi

Wende mich hier an die Community, da ich selbst nicht wirklich Ahnung von PC`s habe.
Ich habe folgendes Problem; Wie schon im Titel erwähnt flackert mein Bildschirm extrem wenn ich WoW spiele.
Das seltsame ist, dass wenn ich WoW aufstarte überhaupt nichts flackert. Erst wenn es wieder neu laden muss beginnt es zu flackern. (z.B. wenn ich ein BG betrete oder wenn ich mich mit einem anderen Charakter einlogge) .
Grafikeinstellungen habe ich alle schon runtergedreht aber es hat sich nichts geändert.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben, wie ich das wegkriege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

PS: füge noch ein Bild ein damit ihr sehen könnt was ich meine.

LG Shagor

[attachment=4277:WoWScrnS...8_232954.jpg]


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Ohne deine Hardware zu kennen würde ich sagen Grafikkarte zu heiß oder Bildschirm kaputt.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2008)

moin, ich denk das gleich wie xFraqx. Aber lese dir bitte den Thread durch :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=54225 

und gib uns bitte detailietere Infos.

- welche Hradwrae benutzt du
- CRT o. TFT Monitor
- ...


nebenbei kannst ja schonmal deine Graka anschauene, evtl  den angefallenen Staub entfernen, für genügend Belüftung sorgen ect. !


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde das heute mal ausprobieren wegen der GraKa.
Wenn dann noch nichts geht melde ich mich nochmal.

LG Shagor


----------



## HeaD87 (12. August 2008)

wechsel mal die graka, glaub weniger das es am monitor liegt


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Ne an der kann es kaum liegen. Habe erst kürzlich eine neue gekauft und es hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Fornix (12. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ne an der kann es kaum liegen. Habe erst kürzlich eine neue gekauft und es hat sich nichts geändert.


Auch recht neue Sachen können defekt sein.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Es lag also wirklich nur daran, dass die GraKa zu heiss war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten.

LG Shagor


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Zu früh gefreut...schon flackerts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

> Auch recht neue Sachen können defekt sein.


Ja aber bei der alten lief es auch nicht. Deshalb habe ich mir ja eine neue gekauft.


----------



## HeaD87 (12. August 2008)

wie warm wird die graka?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Also hier ein paar Daten zu meinem Computer:

-Monitor: TFT, Acer AL511
-GraKa: GeForce 7600 GS
-System: Windows XP 
              Version 2002
              Service Pack 2

-Computer: Pentium 4 CPU 1.80 GHz
                  2.40 GHz, 1,25 MB RAM

Genügen diese Infos?

LG Shagor


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also hier ein paar Daten zu meinem Computer:
> 
> -Monitor: TFT, Acer AL511
> -GraKa: GeForce 7600 GS
> ...




Schon viel besser , die 7600GS sollte eigentlich nicht sehr heiß werden ( außer du hast die Passive von MSI ) 

Lad dir mal Everest Home Edition runter und lies die Temperaturen aus.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Also laut diesem Programm zufolge beträgt die Temperatur meines GraKaprozessors 45°C

Ist es normal,dass die Temperatur von "Aux" beinahe 100°C beträgt?

Edit: Wie ich übrigens gemerkt habe flackert es bei allen Online Spielen.
Sonst habe ich aber nie Probleme mit dem I-net.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

45° ist für eine Grafikkarte in Ordnung. Lade dir mal Speedfan runter da kannst du genauer feststellen wo du genau die 100° hast.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Also hab das mal runtergeladen, aber weiss jetzt nicht genau, wass ich damit anfangen soll.
Da stehen einfach ein paar Temperaturen.
Sorry hab leider echt nicht so die Ahnung von Computern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also hab das mal runtergeladen, aber weiss jetzt nicht genau, wass ich damit anfangen soll.
> Da stehen einfach ein paar Temperaturen.
> Sorry hab leider echt nicht so die Ahnung von Computern
> 
> ...



Dann mach einfach nen Screenshot von dem Tool. 

Aber folgendes gilt 

GPU = Grafikkarte
CPU1 = Erster CPU kern
CPU2 = Zweiter CPU Kern
HDD = Festplatte


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Also es steht: 
Fan. 1: 3169RPM--      Temp. 1: 46°C
Fan. 2: 0RPM        --   Temp. 2: 0°C
Fan. 3: 0RPM           --Temp. 3: 0°C
Fan. 1: 0RPM         -- Temp. 1: 127°C
Fan. 2: 0RPM         -- Temp. 2: 127°C
Fan. 3: 0RPM           --Temp. 3: 0°C
Fan. 4: 0RPM           --Temp: 96°C
Fan. 5: 0RPM           --Temp: 39°C
                        ---------------------      HDO: 0°C


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

So hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Niemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (12. August 2008)

Das Problem besteht noch immer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ziemlich sch*** so zu zocken!
Hat noch niemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Edit meint, dass mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass die GraKa 60°C heiss wird sobald ich WoW spiele.
(Das obwohl ich das Gehäuse offen habe!)


----------



## xFraqx (13. August 2008)

60° sind völlig normal für eine Grafikkarte , bei 90 wirds kritisch. Das einzige was ich da sehe ist dass irgendetwas da 100° hat und wohl gerade schmilzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal wenn du gespielt hast *vorsichtig* verschiedene Teile auf dem MB berühren , vorallem mal den Kühler der da drauf ist ( meistens ein passiver ). Und in keine offenen Lüfter oder Löcher reinpacken und vorallem nicht die Transistoren ( das sind die kleinen Hubbel die da drauf sind ) anfassen. 


Vorallem mal die RÜckseite der Platine von der Grafikkarte. Solang du dir da nirgendwo die Finger verbrennst sollte eigentlich alles ok sein. Hast du mal die Kabel gecheckt `?


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

ich check jetzt grad auch nicht wo du 127° hast, aber 127° sind _DEFINITIV_ zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber in everest kann man doch auch alle temperaturen ablesen und da steht auch was dabei, was sagt denn everest?


----------



## poTTo (13. August 2008)

Die Temps hab ich ebefalls grad entdeckt und wollt die gleiche Frage stellen. Poste mal bei Speefan die versch. Sensoren -> "Configure" da müste zu sehen sein wo die 127° herkommen. Oder wie Claet schon andeutet, nimm mal Everest !


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

Jo also hier mal ein Screen woher die Temperaturen kommen.
Ich selbst kann damit leider nicht viel anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich auch nicht so ganz verstehe ist, wenn es an der GraKa liegt, müsste es doch immer flackern, und nicht nur, wenn ich ein Onlinespiel mache, oder ist das nicht so?


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

ich weiß nich obs an mir liegt, aber ich seh keinen screenshot? wo is der?


----------



## poTTo (13. August 2008)

liegt an dir, ich seh ihn nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein *.png

http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/3510/speedfan2ze2.png


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

So hier noch als jpg: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (13. August 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem,allerdings sehen die Werte bei mir so aus:
Motherboard 33°
CPU 45°
Grafikporzessor 39°
GPU Umgebung 40°
Seagate ST380817AS	26 °C  (79 °F)
Und das während die Fehler auftreten
Liegt bei mir wohl an was anderem als der Temperatur,oder?


----------



## 13101987 (13. August 2008)

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

Juhu ich bin nicht der einzige auf dieser Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich frage mich ja auch ob es wirklich an der GraKa liegt, den sonst habe ich wie gesagt nie Probs. mit der Grafik, ausser wenn ich Online-spiele mache.


----------



## aseari (13. August 2008)

@ Leute, die Ahnung haben: Könnte es die Southbridge oder Northbridge sein? Winbond W83791D... ich google mal kurz.

&#8364;dit: Es scheint irgendwas mit Linux zu tun haben oO Jedenfalls ergibt die Google-Suche ne Menge Seiten, die einen kernel für Linux suchen...

Edit2: Aus einem Datasheet habe ich folgendes entnommen: "W83791D is an evolving version of the W83782D --- Winbond's most popular hardware status monitoring
IC."   Vielleicht könnt ihr ja damit was anfangen.


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

ehrlich gesagt, leider nein von meiner seite


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

Ich denke es liegt wirklich an der Temp. der GraKa, denn ich habe nun das Gehäuse geöffnet und einen Ventilator so hingestellt dass die GraKa gekühlt wird. So kann ich nun im *Fenstermodus* spielen ohne, dass es flackert.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich etwas machen kann damit das auch ohne Fenstermodus geht?
Den ohne ist alles wie bisher und es flackert. ( Fenstermodus ging vorher übrigens auch nicht )


Edit meint, dass es schon wieder flackert nachdem ich WoW wieder aufstarten wollte.


----------



## xFraqx (13. August 2008)

Ok also wir haben ein Temperaturproblem. 

Folgende Möglichkeiten bestehen :

- Garantie in Anspruch nehmen
- Neuen Kühler draufmachen
- Neue Grafikkarte kaufen
- 42


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

Also anscheinend ist das flackern etwa für 30 sek weg wenn ich vom normalen zum Fenstermodus wechsle...Dann flackerts aber auch schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH HASSE DIESEN COMPUTER!


----------



## aseari (13. August 2008)

Wenn du deinen Ventilator vor dem PC stehen hast, dann gib uns nochmal einen Screenshot der Temps.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann ist der Unterschied nicht wirklich gross...
Wenn ich WoW starte ist die Temp. von der GraKa sofort bei 60°C

Mir ist nun übrigens aufgefallen, dass ich in den Fenstermodus wechsel kann und dann alles geht, *bis ich mich irgendwie bewege oder die Kamera herumfahre*

Ist es den nicht auch möglich,dass es I-Net liegt? (Hab da leider kA)


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

@**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-**

Kannst du deine Temps mal bitte mit den Programm "Everest Home Edition" auslesen ?

btw. denke ich das dein Mainboard zu heiß wird.

mfg


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Jo hier ein Screen von Everest: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jo hier ein Screen von Everest:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edit: Ach Mist fals du es schon gelesen hast Ignorier es, war völliger Quatsch.

Wenn Everest nicht alle Sensoren eindeutig identifizieren kann nimmt er dafür AUX.
In den meisten Fällen ist das die Grafikkarte. Da deine Grafikkarte aber erkannt wird ist es wohl die Festplatte, da diese nicht aufgelistet ist, aber normalerweise sollte.

Deine Festplatte wird eindeutig zu Heiß!

(Fals ich falsch liegen sollte bitte ich um verzeihung)

mfg


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Ja vielen Dank erstmal für die erfreuliche Nachricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich habe wirklich nicht so die Ahnung und weiss auch ob ich das von Dir erwähnte habe...
Wo kann ich das den nachschauen?

LG

Tante Edit meint, dass mir ein riesen Stein vom Herzen fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das flackern liegt mit grosser Warscheinlichkeit an dem?


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank erstmal für die erfreuliche Nachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht so Richtig ?

Edit: Ja ich denke schon, halt mal dein Finger auf die Platte^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Das war auf das bezogen, was Du zuerst geschrieben hast und ich wusste nicht ob ich so eine Sounkarte oder was das ist habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Das war auf das bezogen, was Du zuerst geschrieben hast und ich wusste nicht ob ich so eine Sounkarte oder was das ist habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso ne wie gesagt Ignorier das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber Natürlich auch sein. Aber ich tendiere eher auf die Platte.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Also sofern ich gerade die richtige Platte ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) angefasst habe, ist die wirklich sehr sehr sehr heiss.


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also sofer ich gerade die richtige Platte (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dan würde ich dir Raten deine Daten schnellstens zu Sichern und dir eine neue Platte zu kaufen oder erst einmal zum Testen eine ausleihen vom Kumpel oder so.

Edit: Die Platte dürfte eigentlich nur Lauwarm sein.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Naja also ich denke so dringend ists nun auch nicht, denn ich habe den Computer vor ca. 3Monaten einem Kollegen abgekauft und der hatte den auch schon etwa 4-5 Jahre. Er hatte übrigens das selbe Prob. mit dem flackern.


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Naja also ich denke so dringend ists nun auch nicht, denn ich habe den Computer vor ca. 3Monaten einem Kollegen abgekauft und der hatte den auch schon etwa 4-5 Jahre. Er hatte übrigens das selbe Prob. mit dem flackern.



Nunja aber wie gesagt es ist definetiv die Festplatte. Ich Persönlich hätte eine heiden Angst um meine Daten, aber dies ist ja jedem selbst überlassen und ich hau mich nu hin gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Brauchst du nicht wenn die Platte schon sehr sehr Heiß ist, heist das schon alles.

Edit2: Muss aber leider so bin aber jetzt wierklich weg ^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Könnte noch ein Bild von Speedfan zeigen. Angeblich kann dort genauer schauen wo das Prob. liegt.
Also was welche Temp. hat.

Edit weint, weil es nicht möchte dass du schon gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Mich beunruhigen hier besonders diese 2x 127°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigen hier besonders diese 2x 127°C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenne mich mit diesen Programm nicht besonders gut aus, ich meine wenn dort nichts anderes steht auser Temp1 usw. finde ich das ein bisl mager. Aber ich denke einfach das diese beiden Temps zusammenhängen d.h. die Festplatte hiermit gemeint ist.

mfg


----------



## Einsam (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wende mich hier an die Community, da ich selbst nicht wirklich Ahnung von PC`s habe.
> Ich habe folgendes Problem; Wie schon im Titel erwähnt flackert mein Bildschirm extrem wenn ich WoW spiele.
> ...


bei verwendung einer ati karte das crossfire deaktivieren und nochmal testen.... so schauts bei mir aus wen ich das spiel minimiere und wieder rein tape.... ich konnte es umgehen indem ich den fenstermodus aktiviert habe

mfg
einsam

ps.: hab die anderen antworden nicht gelesen // hoffe konnte denoch helfen


----------



## aseari (14. August 2008)

btw. ob du die richtige Platte angefasst hast kannst du auf folgendem Bild sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Bild von meinem PC, aber ich denke, dass deine Festplatte nicht viel anders aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

hae?

das ist doch keine geforce 9800gtx in deinem pc, oder??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sagts dein sysprofile, aber das auf dem bild is doch keine, oder?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Morgen

Ja also das habe ich wohl die falsche angefasst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die, die du gezeigt hast kann ich nicht anfassen die ist hinter so einem Metalgehäuse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

> bei verwendung einer ati karte das crossfire deaktivieren und nochmal testen.... so schauts bei mir aus wen ich das spiel minimiere und wieder rein tape....





> Wende mich hier an die Community, da ich selbst nicht wirklich Ahnung von PC`s habe



Naja ich verstehe jetzt nicht wirklich viel von dem, wass du sagst, aber bei mir ändert sich nichts, wenn ich in den Fenstermodus wechsle.


----------



## aseari (14. August 2008)

@ Claet: Das bild ist ein wenig älter^^ soll ich dir eins mit der 9800GTX zeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf dem bild ist meine alte GeForce 8500GT zu sehen....

und @ Shaga: Was hast du denn angefasst?

Edit: Da ist das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Naja so überall n bisschen... wo es genau so heiss war hab ich kA mehr.
Aber wenn es an der GraKa liegt, warum flackert es den nur bei Onlinespielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (14. August 2008)

Hm, hast du eine Netzwerkkarte? Vielleicht liegt es daran... Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, ob Probleme mit einer Netzwerkkarte flackern verursachen können....

Edit: Und sonst könntest du nochmal überall die Temp. mit dem Finger messen und dir dann merken, wo es war und eventuell ein Bild davon machen?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Jo werde das heute Abend mal machen.


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

mit dem finger "messen"??

also ich weiß nicht, wenn da im pc was 127° hätte, dann ginge diese komponente (was auch immer es sein könnte) wohl schon länger nimmer .. ich versteh das alles nit ..

und ja, das sieht mir schon eher nach ner 9800gtx aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt sollten wir mal nen thread machen wo jeder seinen pc posten kann, hab da voll bock drauf, morgen is ja freitag, dann bin ich wieder daheim und mach das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

> also ich weiß nicht, wenn da im pc was 127° hätte, dann ginge diese komponente (was auch immer es sein könnte) wohl schon länger nimmer ..



Naja wie gesagt habe den PC von nem Kollegen und bei dem gings auch net...also gehts auch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## aseari (14. August 2008)

aber da war doch noch ne temp. mit ~90°. Vielleicht kann man ja rausfinden, was das ist...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir nützliche Tipps gegeben haben, doch ich denke ich werde mir wohl einen neuen Computer kaufen.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich es noch hinkriege das flackern wegzukriegen.
Wäre eh langsam an der Zeit gewesen, diese Kiste auszuwechseln.

LG Shaga


----------

